# Dennis Conatser Seminar



## Seig (Sep 13, 2002)

Mountaineer Martial Arts will be hosting a seminar on September 28th in Shepherdstown, WV. It will be held at Shepherd College in the Butcher Center. The featured guest is *Mr. Dennis Conatser.*
You may contact me or leave a message for more information.
Details will soon be available on Mountaineer Martial Arts

There will be a morning session for beginners and an afternoon session for advanced.
Pre-Registration for martial artist is $20.00 for one session.
$35.00 for both (excluding school owners)

At the door, it will be $30.00 per session or $50.00 for both (again excluding school owners.)

Spectators that have no affiliation to a participant will be $10.00 per session. Parents/Spouses will be $5.00 per session.

There is an age cut off of 14. If you have an exceptional underage student that you think would benefit from attending and not be a burden to the other participants, contact me and we will do a case by case evaluation.

*Please! No Video Cameras!*

Contact me for more details!


----------



## Seig (Sep 13, 2002)

If anyone is comming from out of town and needs lodging information, please let me know asap.  The Mountain Heritage Arts and Crafts Festival is that same weekend.


----------



## Sigung86 (Sep 13, 2002)

This is Great News!!!!  It is about time that someone got "KAPTAIN KRUSTY JUNIOR" off his duff and doing seminars.  Dennis is extremely knowledgeable and well worth spending time with.

What Next????????  Videos and like that????  Come on Kaptain Krusty, Junior!  Get with it for us fans!    

Most Sincerely,

Kaptain Krusty Senior :asian: :asian: :asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *This is Great News!!!!  It is about time that someone got "KAPTAIN KRUSTY JUNIOR" off his duff and doing seminars.  Dennis is extremely knowledgeable and well worth spending time with.
> 
> ...


We're looking at doing videos now, but the budget is too small to get a good enough looking actor to play me.  I mean, if I wanted a short, fat and ugly person to do it, I would do it myself.


----------



## Seig (Sep 15, 2002)

If anyone is interested in joining us for dinner after the seminar, I need to know.  We are going to the Dragon Buffet in Frederick Md.  It's all you can eat and they have all you can eat crab legs as well for about 9.95 per person.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Mountaineer Martial Arts will be hosting a seminar on September 28th in Shepherdstown, WV. It will be held at Shepherd College in the Butcher Center. The featured guest is Mr. Dennis Conatser.
> You may contact me or leave a message for more information.
> ...



Why no video cameras?

Clyde


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *Why no video cameras?
> Clyde *



Clyde you sacreligious b@st@rd! Be quiet! Don't you know the unwritten rule about video cameras and American Kenpoists? Don't make me tell you again buster!
:iws:


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2002)

No it has nothing to do with that, Gou.  I'll answer Clyde honestly.  There are more than a few unscrupulous bastards around here that would come in, pay the spectator fee, tape the seminar and then take it back to their school and use it there.  If they want to participate, then they can participate, if they want to watch then they can watch.  If they want to steal they can go :cuss: themselves.


----------



## ikenpo (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *There are more than a few unscrupulous bastards around here that would come in, pay the spectator fee, tape the seminar and then take it back to their school and use it there. *



I guess my question is, "is that so wrong?" They won't be getting 1-1000th of what Mr. C knows. In fact it may peak their interest to the system so that they come back and train with you. Kenpo via video alone (particularly seminars) doesn't work unless you have a backgound or the tape is specifically for teaching (i.e. Sullivan/LeRoux) partially because the concepts and principles are curriculum driven. This is of course my opinion. 

Seig, I do have a question. What's your background and  lineage? I looked at your site and it isn't clear. 

Thanks, jb


----------



## tunetigress (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sigung86 _
> 
> *This is Great News!!!!  It is about time that someone got "KAPTAIN KRUSTY JUNIOR" off his duff and doing seminars.  Dennis is extremely knowledgeable and well worth spending time with.
> 
> ...



As a Krusty Kub, I have a profound interest in viewing video footage of Mr. Conatser in action!!!   Hey Seig, why don't YOU take some video of the seminar to sell to some of us far-flung die-hards????


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jbkenpo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


JB,
In addition to the reasons I have mentioned about no video footage;  I was also requested not to allow it.

As far as my back round and lineage.  It's very diverse and wide spread.

I started out in 1973 at a whopping three years old under then 4th dan Bill Harmon.  Mr. Harmon had studied Okinawan and then under Jhoon Rhee.  My next teacher was my step-father Will Keller, he studied quite a few arts while with Navy Special operations.  After Mr. Keller (I moved in with my father), I studied Karate-Te under Jerry Nichols, this brings up to 1979.  In 1979 we moved to WV and there was not much available in the way of MA training, so I continued practicing what I already knew and my Dad taught me some boxing.  In 1982 I met Tim Smith and studied Tae Kwon Do actively with him until 1990, while I was in the military. I was awarded my first BB in 1988. While in the military, I studied under Pam Walters (TKD) for about a year.  I then started studying Shorin-Ryu under Glenn Knott, while still travelling about once a month to continue to train with Tim.  I continued active study with Tim and Glenn until 1992, when I went on a job that saw me travelling for 9 solid months.  During that time, I studied with Nick Madrigil.  Whne I left that job and came back to WV, I studied with Tim some more until I left for Florida.  In Florida, I trained under Jim Lemmin(TKD) until he and I had some philosophical disagreements and I left.  I then started training in Kenpo and Jiu-Jitsu under Tommy Badalato.  I studied under Tommy for a year until I went to train under his instructor, Rich Alford.  I studied under Rich this past year.  At this point, not only was I back in WV but realized I had gotten as much from him as I was going to.  At this point in time, I am Mr. Conatser's student.  So my current lineage, is me, Mr. Conatser, Mr. Parker.  My TKD lineage is quite confusing.  MY Kenpo lineage before Mr C is what I call slightly muddled but now clear.  All of the details are quite boring and span almost 30 years.  Suffice it to say, I have 4 first degree black belts and a third degree.  I am working diligently towards my fourth at this point in time.


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *
> 
> As a Krusty Kub, I have a profound interest in viewing video footage of Mr. Conatser in action!!!   Hey Seig, why don't YOU take some video of the seminar to sell to some of us far-flung die-hards????       *


As host of this shindig, I am exercising my option to have some video coverage for myself.  As for the average Joe taping, the answer is no.  If they want the benefit of the seminar, they can participate.  Whatever footage I have, I will have to clear with Mr.C before it is released to anyone for any reason.  Anything else would be stealing from him, and I will not do it.:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 16, 2002)

Fact is ..... I don't want anyone to have my bald head on video  Hee hee......

:asian: 

Mike has made arrangements to video.  So that is what we will go with.  If we choose to release the video, we will post it for anyone interested.  

 :asian:


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Fact is ..... I don't want anyone to have my bald head on video  Hee hee......
> *



Good point.   Thanks for thinking of us.  

:lol:


----------



## tunetigress (Sep 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Fact is ..... I don't want anyone to have my bald head on video  Hee hee......
> 
> ...



But Mr C sir!  I have already clearly seen the baldness of your head and it didn't hurt either my puter screen or my tender eyes, and I seem to be no more corrupted than before!!!  I think I can handle a tiny bit of forbidden footage!!!!  Tho I can't vouch for the rest of them in here, lol!!!


----------



## GouRonin (Sep 18, 2002)

It's not that bald head you have to watch out for. Keep and eye out for 1) Those huge meat hooks he calls hands when he's on the dojo floor. They hurt. 2) Don't put your fingers near his mouth at the buffet. Not unless you want to look like your high school shop teacher and have the nick name _"stubby."_


----------



## Seig (Sep 19, 2002)

As long as he doesn't hurt me so much I can't drive him to the buffet all will be well.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *As long as he doesn't hurt me so much I can't drive him to the buffet all will be well. *



The both of are LUCKY I'm not coming! You 'd have to wait behind me at the buffet line!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 19, 2002)

Hee hee you're just afraid you'll learn something!!

:asian:


----------



## Seig (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> The both of are LUCKY I'm not coming! You 'd have to wait behind me at the buffet line! *


That's what you think, Mr. C and I would stand shoulder to shoulder and form "The Impassable Wall" and you'd never eat!
:roflmao:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 20, 2002)

We wouldn't even let him LOOK at any food........ in fact we may not even let him smell any!@!@

:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 20, 2002)

I don't think we could stop him from smelling...I think that is more of a personal issue! :rofl:


----------



## Ronin (Sep 20, 2002)

You guys are nutty!!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Hee hee you're just afraid you'll learn something!!
> 
> :asian: *



Hey, I already know American Kenpo !


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> That's what you think, Mr. C and I would stand shoulder to shoulder and form "The Impassable Wall" and you'd never eat!
> :roflmao: *



When it comes to Chinese, you can't stop me!:samurai:


----------



## Seig (Sep 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> When it comes to Chinese, you can't stop me!:samurai: *


Oh yeah?  Come prove it.


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Oh yeah?  Come prove it. *



Dang it! I wish I could. I bet I could outrun the both of you to the buffet line! Basing it on Tess' previous posting about speed, fluidity in another thread, that's me all over.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Dang it! I wish I could. I bet I could outrun the both of you to the buffet line! Basing it on Tess' previous posting about speed, fluidity in another thread, that's me all over.:rofl: *



ahhh but actions do so speak louder than words Ricardo.. and whilst the Men are posturing.. This Lass is going to have her bib on ..cracking crab legs .. *Buttery Grin*


----------



## Seig (Sep 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Dang it! I wish I could. I bet I could outrun the both of you to the buffet line! Basing it on Tess' previous posting about speed, fluidity in another thread, that's me all over.:rofl: *


I have young minions to grab you and hold you down!:rofl:
I stopped by and made reservations yesterday for a group of about 30.  If anyone else is planning on attending, I need to know. ASAP


----------



## Seig (Sep 25, 2002)

In just a few short hours, Mr C will be on a plane to the east coast.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ahhh but actions do so speak louder than words Ricardo.. and whilst the Men are posturing.. This Lass is going to have her bib on ..cracking crab legs .. *Buttery Grin* *



HAHAHAHAHA!!!  You pick your words carefully don't you???  Not
only did you paint a vivid picture, I love your "*Buttery Grin*"
additive! ROFL!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *In just a few short hours, Mr C will be on a plane to the east coast. *



May the Great Supreme Being help us all!


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *In just a few short hours, Mr C will be on a plane to the east coast. *



I hope he didn't fly on America West, they're too cheap to give you a meal!

:soapbox: 

Ian.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




*smiles like a cheshire cat*  Thanks Kirk ~! Not much thought.. just 'feeling' *w*


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Man, how could I have missed that! Oh well, I was concentrating on her "BIG BICEPS!"


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Man, how could I have missed that! Oh well, I was concentrating on her "BIG BICEPS!" *


*screws up face* rolling eyes.. you're so funny Ricardo..*smirks*

Let's see.. if Dennis won't allow his bald head to be videotaped.. guess I can say no to pics of my biceps.. that's something you will just have to come and see for yourself.. *G*


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _*
> This Lass is going to have her bib on ..cracking crab legs .. *Buttery Grin*
> *



NOT without ME  you don't!!!!!!!!!

Security held me for 30 minutes trying to figure out what those two metal bars were.......... (cab cracker)  lol

:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




man ya gotta watch out for those Virginian Cab's.. *snorts* ohhh Crab cracker.. hahahaaaaa


----------



## Seig (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> May the Great Supreme Being help us all! *


He called and told me to tell you, "There is no help for you."


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> If they want to steal they can go :cuss: themselves.
> *




I dont understand how you can steal knowledge that is supposed to be shared ?? Is it the fact that everyone is not paying $$ again every time they are watching it?


----------



## Seig (Sep 26, 2002)

Brian, 
Message me offline and I will be happy to explain it to you.
Seig


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _*
> I dont understand how you can steal knowledge that is supposed to be shared ??
> *



Show me where is it said that the material I teach is to be shared????

Regardless.... I "DO" SHARE my knowledge and often ......... But I also get to choose what, how much, and with whom.



> _Originally posted by brianhunter _*
> Is it the fact that everyone is not paying $$ again every time they are watching it?
> *



Hmmmmmm, well if thats how you think ....... I suppose you don't need to be compensated for your services every time you patrol the streets .......  and I bet you even feel that you deserve a raise also .............. right?  :rofl: 

I think you understand.

:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



I understand the compensation part....my issue was with the "stealing knowledge" I just dont undestand how you can "steal" kenpo...no offense to you Mr. C I know you worked hard for what you do and you know your stuff better then 99% of the people out there I wasnt even really talking about the seminar......I just dont see the stealing thing I dont understand how you can steal knowledge...... and YES I would love a raise!!! Too bad the city counsel is too busy giving themselves one for all the hard work they do. Knowledge dies when it isnt shared is what i believed


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Yeah, you share alright, with an eye dropper, and few feathers. It must be "molting" season!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by brianhunter _*
> my issue was with the "stealing knowledge" I just dont undestand how you can "steal" kenpo...
> *



Steal may be a little harsh.  Unfortunately there are many who would go to a seminar and "tape it" for others that did not go.  
:asian:

I hope you do get that raise....... you deserve it!


----------



## Seig (Sep 27, 2002)

Let's not think of it as stealing Kenpo Knowledge, let's think of it of as stealing Seig's investment to put this together.......I could go on and on and cite various other examples, but I think this discussion better left off the public forums....:asian:


----------



## brianhunter (Sep 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *
> 
> ...




That I do understand..i do agree it isnt right to go for the sole purpose of taping it for someone else...sorry for being hard headed


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 28, 2002)

Last night I finally met Mr Conatser and trained with him at Seigs studio.  


  Nothing fancy just basic techniques presented in the way that virtually everyone learned something new about them. 

In a word :

*AWESOME!!!!!!* 


  I wish more of you could be here today in about 1 hour for the seminars.


Its gonna ROCK!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 28, 2002)

I didn't get the opportunity to go this time!    I'm sure your going to learn alot. 
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Last night I finally met Mr Conatser and trained with him at Seigs studio.
> 
> ...




Don't forget the ice packs, and tylenol!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 28, 2002)

The Seminar!

I was hoping the IKKO company jet woulda come by on the way, but.........no dice!

I missed the buffet.:wah:


----------



## KenpoKTI (Sep 29, 2002)

I beat Mr. C and Seig to post...now that is a feat.  Having been not only at the seminar, but also at the studio the night before (I am a student of MMA), I can say it was certainly a learning and a FUN experience.  I was expecting something and someone  different (If you know Mr. C, then I need not explain).  Even though, I am just starting out in Kenpo (2 years in January), I learned and maybe comprehended the complexities of Kenpo (like there is so many different things to a punch).  I thoroughly enjoyed the seminar and Mr. C's visit at the studio.  I look forward to attending another Kenpo event, even on the west coast (where I am from anyway).  Oh and by the way, I ate some crab legs for you all.

-Kile

(Need clever signature here.)


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoKTI _
> 
> *I beat Mr. C and Seig to post...now that is a feat.  Having been not only at the seminar, but also at the studio the night before (I am a student of MMA), I can say it was certainly a learning and a FUN experience.  I was expecting something and someone  different (If you know Mr. C, then I need not explain).  Even though, I am just starting out in Kenpo (2 years in January), I learned and maybe comprehended the complexities of Kenpo (like there is so many different things to a punch).  I thoroughly enjoyed the seminar and Mr. C's visit at the studio.  I look forward to attending another Kenpo event, even on the west coast (where I am from anyway).  Oh and by the way, I ate some crab legs for you all.
> 
> ...




It's easy to beat Seig, and Mr. C, They both sleep late. Anyway, thanks for rubbing it in about those crab legs!:soapbox:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 29, 2002)

Yeppers it was a Wooo-Hooo event,

  EVERYONE there had a great time, and Mr Conatser is a stretched version of Seig!!!

"Oak Tree" and "Oak Tree Stump"............ 


 To both of you, KenpoTess, Barky, Jani, Billy, Chronuss, Alex, Jen, and everyone else (parents, martial artists, and Shepherd students) who did the normally unrecognizable things like running the cameras, admissions, admin duties, lunch runs, etc. etc.

 A very humble "Thank You" for the bottom of my heart, it could not have happened without your efforts.


:asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Yeppers it was a Wooo-Hooo event,
> 
> ...



He he!!!  Cute Pete, that was good.  Ya I don't think Karen and I had much of a choice in lunch runs.  Could you imagine a whole bunch of karate students that are hungry and on a rampage.  ?  It was fun though and it did help in comprehending some of the material.  Thanks Mr. C.  

Jani :asian:


----------



## kenpochip (Sep 29, 2002)

I enjoyed the seminar yesterday.  It was very interesting to meet Mr. Conatser, attend his seminar, and have one of the legendary kenpo buffets. It was also nice to connect real-life people  with their online personas. I met Seig, KenpoTess, KenpoKTI, and TrueToKenpo, and maybe I met Stick Dummy, but I didn't know it at the time.  I also met some others, but I am not aware of their online personas. Anyway, the trip and traffic were worth it.

KenpoChip


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2002)

Well it's Sunday evening and Mr. C and his boys are flying back home after a fantastic weekend!~ Much to short a time but it was so worth every moment spent talking with him and learning 
Seig picked them up in Alexandria Friday afternoon, came back here to the house.  Mr C. gave me a big hug and immediately reached to see my bicep ~! hahaha.. broke the ice right away! 
Too funny !~  Then he said.. Ok Tess.. let's see '4'  * I looked all over for my Harry Potter Invisibity cloak but it was missing~!  Sooo .. I fumbled through what I knew and then blocking set.. short form 1 and all this with 2 black labs doing the watusi under foot.. ~! Needless to say I was not nervous.. nope.. just in a total stupor.. *chuckles*  Like .. Umm  I am just the cook here.. I, no speaky english... 
Dinner went happily  then off to the studio for Kids and adult class.. oh what fun  a few hours later we were mentally exhausted with material covered, headed to Denny's with a bunch and at midnite called it a night.. early Saturday morning pickup and met at the studio then to the college gym.  It was a Fantastic seminar.. everyone participated except for one poor kid who sat in the bleachers with a broken nose ( no clue honest~!)
We learned so much from Mr. C. we were  basically shell shocked  

After the seminar we all headed down to Frederick, MD and had a Kenpostyle Chinese buffet.. and Man did Seig and Mr.C. put a hurting on the crab legs~!  

It sure was great meeting other people from the board , KenpoChip  from Va.. come on up anytime  Chip~!  Glad you were able to make it~!

Josh (TrueToKenpo) and his students ~!  We will be seeing you in a couple weeks at your seminar in Pittsburgh! Sure was good to have you down!~ Thanks !

Pete.. for your moral support and just being there for Seig and me.. You are the best!!  Thank you!~!

and a Big thank you to FUZZYJ692000 (Jani)  Testdummy (Alex) and your parents for all your help !!

Billy, For everything..   And your mom's Videotaping.. ~!! PS your bday cake was an added perk.. *G*

Jen for your help and your Dad's pic taking 

To all that helped bring this about.. a big  Kenpo Thank you!~

Mr C.  *S*  Without you.. It wouldn't of happened.. Can't wait til the next one in March!!

Ok.. I've run outta ink in my keyboard methinks.. *G*

So all that couldn't make it to this one.. come March.. we are going to do it again!!

With all my Respect,

Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 29, 2002)

Man, now you are really making me feel horrible for not being able to attend. I spent thursday night trying to figure out somehow to make it. My wife was starting to get irritated with all of my pacing that night. Anyway coming off of 2 back to back weddings, my wife's new dress, my daughter's new dress, staying in cleveland one night, the funds were kind of real low. Next time post a little farther in advance for the rest of us to plan.  . Sounds like a good seminar.
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 30, 2002)

The boys and I had a great time and look forward for a return trip to "really lay some wood down"!  LOL  

A great bunch of people with a desire to learn the Art.  Keep working on what you have and more will be on the way.

Again, thanks for a very warm welcome and all the open minds.

:asian:


----------



## True2Kenpo (Sep 30, 2002)

Good afternoon fellow martial artists,

I just wanted to comment on the seminar featuring Mr. Conaster this past weekend in Shepherdstown, WV.  I believe the seminar was great and I encourage everyone to try to attend a seminar taught by Mr. Conaster if they have the opportunity.  Definitely worth it!!!

Also to Mr. Seigal, thank you for having us and I look forward to working with you to bring even more unity to the local Kenpo community.

I wish everyone the very best.  Good journey.

Respectfully In Kenpo,
Joshua Ryer
UPK Pittsburgh

www.unitedparkerskenpo.com


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Sleep late?  Ha!  Shows what you know! I picked Mr. C up on Friday at noon, after being up since 3pm on Thursday with only a 20 minute ap to keep me going.  We were up til 12:30.  I was back up and meeting Mr. C for breakfast with his boys, Chronuss and Barky at 7:30.  Saturday we finally called it quits about 10 pm and I was back up at 8:30 on my way to meet Mr. C again...Sleep?  Ha!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Sleep late?  Ha!  Shows what you know! I picked Mr. C up on Friday at noon, after being up since 3pm on Thursday with only a 20 minute ap to keep me going.  We were up til 12:30.  I was back up and meeting Mr. C for breakfast with his boys, Chronuss and Barky at 7:30.  Saturday we finally called it quits about 10 pm and I was back up at 8:30 on my way to meet Mr. C again...Sleep?  Ha! *



Sorry, I didn't know steroids worked that well. I better try them.:rofl:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 30, 2002)

> Sorry, I didn't know steroids worked that well. I better try them.




Dude,

Start saving you money to come up in March 

  You can always come up and beat on me for a while, I'm just a spindley leetle guy half Seigs size (1/4 Mr. C's size), no room for steroids, or nuffin else in this skinny Stick Dummy frame.

Heck I might even let you wack me with a stick for a while to humor Mr. Conatser................... + It'll  get you in shape for breaking those crab legs with a mallet.

heh-heh-heh


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *
> 
> ...



ohh.... now this will be pure WV entertainment for sure!!

Where'd I stow that banjo... *wg*


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2002)

I've kind of been avoiding my post seminar post.  I'm not sure where to start.  This was the first seminar that I have hosted, and I learned a lot about the logistics side of it.  
    I picked up Mr. C and once we were back on the Capital Beltway and headed west, the discussion began.  We had about a 90 minute ride, so we talked Kenpo steadily until we hit the mountains.  Mr. C and the boys really seemed to enjoy it.  It is a bit greener here than Arizona.  We got them checked into the hotel and headed to Casa Seigel.  Introduced Mr.C and Family to the Seigel family and fell into talking Kenpo again.  The boys took the two black labs out to play while Tess, Mr.C and I did our thing.  He worked with us on different things for a couple of hours until it was time for me to fire up the grill and start cooking supper.   
     After supper we headed to MMA where Mr.C was introduced to my students.  I turned the school over to him for the evening and what a class it was.  When you hear Mr.C  talk about getting back to basics, he isn't joking.  We worked on basics for almost 2 hours.  After 10 years, I thought I understood the basics....I now understand them even better and have even more insight!  Reluctantly, class ended and after a general BS session with Mr. C and the gang, I threw everyone out.  Mr C, the boys, Tess, Chronuss, Barky, BigStang351 and I headed off to Denny's.  Our Denny's is probably the slowest one in the world, but Mr.C kept all of us in good humor.  Finally, Midnight came and we all headed off to our respective beds.  
    The next morining we met and congregated at MMA for anything last minute we may have forgotten before heading off to Shepherd College.  Once there, my students swung into action setting things up and there was not much for me to do but get in the way, worry, and make decisions...  They knew what needed to be done and did it well.  Unfortunately, the PA system was not left accessible to us....The morning session was essentially a beginners session and Mr. C emphasised the meaning and importance of the beginner techniques and taught us even more about their applications.  The session was fantastic! We broke for lunch, which thanks to my students was waiting for us.  During lunch, Mr C was very gracious about signing autographs and answering questions.  The afternoon session which was to be the advanced session saw the arrival of Gary Crimm and his Red Dragon Karate students.  During this session, Mr. C talked about the Universal Pattern and taught us about using it in more than a 2 dimensional plane.  From there he went on to Master Key moves and focused on the first two.  It was utterly fascinating.  We ran out of time long before we ran out of interest or energy.
    Once the seminar was over, 21 of us headed to the Dragon Buffet in Frederick. Once there, Mr. C took charge and promptly had us rearrange the tables.  We then settled in for good food, great conversation and even better comraderie.  Mr. C then presented to me an original artwork drawing of Mr. Parker, done by Mr. Parker jr.  My students got together with Mr C to provide me with this.  I cannot begin to tell you how moved I was.  To all of you, a very heartfelt * thank you*.  :asian:   Once dinner was over, Mr Ryer and his students had to head back to Pittsburgh and Mr. Gobs had to head back to Ashburn.  The rest of us descended on a discount book store before heading back to WV.  A very tired Seig and Tess bid goodnight to Mr. C and made arrangements to meet him on the morning.  
    Chronuss and Barky met us at the house the next morning where the conversation and information flowed until it was, sadly, time to take Mr C to Baltimore to catch his flight.
    This weekend was so much more than simply attending a seminar.  This weekend opened up whole new worlds within Kenpo to all of us.  It also saw the birth of new friendships, and that, my friends, is priceless.
    I am now going to say my Thank yous, I will undoubtedly miss someone, if I do, I am truly sorry.  These are in no particular order.
*  Mr Conatser*- Sir, it was an honor and a privledge.  Your knowledge is both awesome and humbling.
*Tess*- for putting up with me and making sure everything forgot happened without me realizing I forgot it.  I could not have done it without you.
*Gary Crimm*-  Mr. Crimm brought his students with open minds.
*   Stick Dummy aka Pete*-  For helping keep me sane.
*  Dennis Danley*-   For taking pictures and helping me pull my little joke on Mr.C and everything else you regularly do.
*   BigStang251 aka Billy*-  For taking on the responsibilty of making sure things ran well at the seminar making sure all was ready.
*FuzzyJ692000 aka Jani* For running check in and taking care of lunch
*Barky aka Karen*- For helping Jani and everything else
*Dr. Anna Devito*-For the snack bar and allowing me to host this at Shepherd College
*Chronuss aka Chad*- for helping with transportation and anything else that needed to be done.
* Atigernamedkoolaid aka Jennifer*- for making all of the runs to get everything I forgot.
*Mrs Debbie Haymaker*  For running cameras and the birthday cake.  Ma'am, your son has been a blessing to our school and efforts. Thank you for everything.
* George and Ladonna*  I do not know where to even begin.....Thank you.
*TestDummy aka Alex*  For being willing to do whatever I need, whenever I need it done.
*Mr. Josh Ryer* For making the trip with his students from Pittsburgh and everything else.
* Chip Gobs* For coming up from Ashburn, VA
* The rest of my students, all of you*- for making sure everything went off without a hitch and getting everything ready in time.
*Martial Talk* for bringing us all together.
*Sam Ting*  everyone that was here, knows.....


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Sorry, I didn't know steroids worked that well. I better try them.:rofl: *


Steroids nothing!:2xbird:  it's all the crab legs!:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


If Ned Beatty didn't make it down the river, Ricardo doesn't have a chance!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> If Ned Beatty didn't make it down the river, Ricardo doesn't have a chance! *



Ned Beatty.. Gee Mr. C and I were scratching our heads for an hour trying to remember his name~!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 30, 2002)

Ricardo................. AKA  "Bobby" .........

:rofl: 

Squeal Bobby.............. oweeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkk

tune starts.........

du du du dong dunnggggg.........


----------



## Stick Dummy (Sep 30, 2002)

Short 1 to "Dueling Banjos"???

:rofl: :rofl: 

Sparring Ricardo WITH Banjos?????

:erg::erg:

HOOSIERDADDY?

Oh My Gawd.....................!


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> Steroids nothing!:2xbird:  it's all the crab legs!:rofl: *



That's it. I'd better get some airline pricing going. 

First, Seig shoots me the finger, then Tess is looking for her banjo 

But all is not bad, The Stick dummy is willing to help me! 

I'd better make a stand, the future of the Southwest is at stake here.:samurai:


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2002)

Well from my point of view the NorthEast outpost is strengthening, post Alexandria is stable, but it does not appear that Mr C needs any reinforcements at this time to worry about the ill-equipped Texas.  It is dubtfull that even reinforcements from Lexington will help you.  You are on your own private.
General Seig
IKKO Commander,
WV Volunteers/Mountaineers


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *Well from my point of view the NorthEast outpost is strengthening, post Alexandria is stable, but it does not appear that Mr C needs any reinforcements at this time to worry about the ill-equipped Texas.  It is dubtfull that even reinforcements from Lexington will help you.  You are on your own private.
> General Seig
> ...



Let's summize here. I think I've been insulted, dismissed, and in closing,  told, no hope for the future exists. The line has been drawn, and I've been told NOT TO CROSS IT!:wah:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Sep 30, 2002)

we always give an option..............

Submit or Die............. 

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *we always give an option..............
> 
> ...





  Yikes!!!!
Jason Farnsworth


----------



## RCastillo (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *we always give an option..............
> 
> ...



In that case, THE CHECKS IN THE MAIL!:soapbox:


----------



## Seig (Sep 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> In that case, THE CHECKS IN THE MAIL!:soapbox: *


We prefer postal money order.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Sep 30, 2002)

I'd like to thank your for absolutely wonderful comentaries on your seminar.  Many people (especially guys) just stay.  "It Was Great" but never give the slightest clue as too what actually happened.

Not nearly as good as being there but it helps.  I have seen Mr. Conatser in action, so I have a pretty good idea about what and how he taught.  I can sympathize about the brain overload.  Mr. Conatser knows his stuff, take advantage of him as much as possilbe.  

Dot


----------



## Stick Dummy (Oct 1, 2002)

Simply put

Mr Conatser.

THOROUGHLY (STRONG Emphasis here) covered the basics of

Kicks, Punches, Blocks, Training Bow, Meditation stance, Attention, Respect in the studio,

from there on my ears start smoking trying to remember the rest............. and I defer to Seig or Tess


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> 
> *Ricardo................. AKA  "Bobby" .........
> 
> ...




Pete...is this where that medium comes from..?...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

some seminar pics


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

Mr C taking Chronuss's face off


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

Mr C, Seig & Josh Ryer


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *I'd like to thank your for absolutely wonderful comentaries on your seminar.  Many people (especially guys) just stay.  "It Was Great" but never give the slightest clue as too what actually happened.
> 
> ...



Dot.. you're very welcome.. *S* we enjoyed our weekend to the utmost and now in the midst of processing all the information ingested ~! man there was alot~! *G*  Mr C is a plethora of knowledge for sure~!!!

We're already planning on the next seminar in March ~!

Tess


----------



## KenpoGirl (Oct 2, 2002)

Looks like you had a nice size group, good for you.

If you post anymore pictures on your website let us know so we can see you guys in action.


----------



## Kirk (Oct 2, 2002)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

I think this is the one my back went out on.. *oopsie*
I knew it was too early in the day for this ole lady to be stretching~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

Took a few minutes to line these martial arts kids up..*chuckles*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

resting


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *Looks like you had a nice size group, good for you.
> 
> ...



Will do Dot  There's a bunch of other's that took pics and when I get them will post


----------



## Kirk (Oct 2, 2002)

Did y'all rent out a gymnasium or something?  That's too cool!
Didn't  have to worry about over crowding or anything!


--- Mr C looks like he could whup some serious ***, doesn't he?
I mean knowledge aside, I wouldn't wanna cross this guy!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> 
> *Did y'all rent out a gymnasium or something?  That's too cool!
> Didn't  have to worry about over crowding or anything! *



one of the benefits of being the College Karate Instructors 
it was way cool indeed..  The Dept Head ran a concession stand for us too ~!


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 2, 2002)

On having a fantastic turnout! The pics were great, and DC was finally put to work!

I'm sorry I missed it.:wah:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Oct 2, 2002)

Sounds like everyone had a great time.  In about 2 weeks some of the people in attendance at the seminar will be doing something, then get a glazed look on their face, a second later a big smile will appear.  It is then that some more of the knowldege fromthe semiar will set in.  It will keep happening for a long time after that.

I was lucky enough to attend a seminar with Mr. C. in Dec 2000 and things are still clueing in from that afternoon.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *On having a fantastic turnout! The pics were great, and DC was finally put to work!
> 
> I'm sorry I missed it.:wah: *


awwww sorry you missed it too Ricardo.. now start saving your pennies for March.. tay.. then you can come and play with the rest of us 

It was a good time ~!

Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> 
> *Sounds like everyone had a great time.  In about 2 weeks some of the people in attendance at the seminar will be doing something, then get a glazed look on their face, a second later a big smile will appear.  It is then that some more of the knowldege fromthe semiar will set in.  It will keep happening for a long time after that.
> 
> I was lucky enough to attend a seminar with Mr. C. in Dec 2000 and things are still clueing in from that afternoon. *



Ohhh... Thanks for the Heads up Rob..*G*  I'm sure I'll be seeing many of that expression on  faces~!  Including my own hehee.. it really was a phenomenal opportunity for us ~!!

Tess


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 4, 2002)

Gee  the camera couldn't pick up Mr. C's hand moving ~!  Talk about Fast!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 4, 2002)

Wouldn't wanna have Mr. C. Hit me full force with those arms~
Thanks Kile for the shots ~!


----------



## Stick Dummy (Oct 4, 2002)

Tess,

Isn't that AFTER Mr C. finished Chronuss with about 8 strikes in 2 seconds??


Love that new Avatar


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Tess,
> 
> ...



Pete.. oh yeah.. it was the after shot. *chuckles.. ~!
Thanks bout the avatar..*G*  
See you tonight~


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Oct 5, 2002)

I didn't know anyone was counting!


----------



## Seig (Oct 5, 2002)

Good thing you didn't do more...they only had two fingers left.....


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Oct 5, 2002)

Hey, we still had the toes on our feet.


----------



## tunetigress (Oct 5, 2002)

Tess, your new avatar is super!  Kewl concept!  Gawrsh you look good!!!!


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Tess, your new avatar is super!  Kewl concept!  Gawrsh you look good!!!!     *



Yes, you have my vote also. I guess we'll be seeing you on "Muscle Magazine?"


----------



## Stick Dummy (Oct 6, 2002)

> I didn't know anyone was counting!





Mr. C.,

  Seigs got me again 

  'Course I had to interlock the thumbs to cross over and get to the #8.


Fuzzy, 

 Toes?  I guess that leave Seig out after ten due to visibility issues................. :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *
> 
> ...


That is because I was wearing shoes; unlike the rest of you uncivilized beasts.


----------



## RCastillo (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> That is because I was wearing shoes; unlike the rest of you uncivilized beasts. *



I am not uncivilized!:soapbox:


----------



## Stick Dummy (Oct 6, 2002)

Always a cheesy excuse :barf: :rofl: 

Stick Dummy Re-interates "Can you see yor toes while standing???  hee-hee  ha-ha ho-ho



Seig, 

  This Friday you'll have to help us build our "Castles in The Sky"  Anybody have not normally sore muscles out there?????

 Great class yesterday. Sticks /Knives/Knives-Empty hands combo duels.  Yeah Baby! Yeah!!!

 One of these daze I'll have to come snag you and Tess on the way. load you in the Monte Carlo, and shanghai you to the Peoples Republic for a couple hours.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> 
> *Always a cheesy excuse :barf: :rofl:
> 
> ...




*Can see her toes just fine thank you very much..*G*

My muscles are fine.. yup.. jes dandy.. though I have this really really black, purple.. yuchy bruise on the back inner aspect of my upper arm.. hmmms.. wonder how I got that... ?
but the rest of me fared pretty well for an ole lady..*Smirks*


Oh Lord.. sure. .snag us for 2 hours of grueling pain.. yeah that sure rings right up there with dentist drills.. I'll be needing some o' that body armor. *nodding emphatically*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Tess, your new avatar is super!  Kewl concept!  Gawrsh you look good!!!!     *



Hahaa.. Thanks Tunetigress *G*  It was easy to make..  

Tess




> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *
> 
> Yes, you have my vote also. I guess we'll be seeing you on "Muscle Magazine?" *


errrr Not likely.. hahaaa.. that kinda stuff is for hot young thangs..  But thanks RIcardo.. *G*


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> 
> *
> That is because I was wearing shoes; unlike the rest of you uncivilized beasts. *



yeah yeah.. this Uncivilized beast goes barefoot .. cuz I don't have any fancy schmancy Martial art  'hoof' covers.. *G*


----------



## Stick Dummy (Oct 6, 2002)

2 hours????????


 More like from 12:30-5:30PM, one hour conditioning, and the rest is downhill from there...........:rofl: 


"Mr. Fancy Shoes Ching Ching"  in hiding??? heh-heh


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stick Dummy _
> One of these daze I'll have to come snag you and Tess on the way. load you in the Monte Carlo, and shanghai you to the Peoples Republic for a couple hours.
> 
> *2 hours????????
> ...



oh see the above post..  uh huh.. now it's  gone from a couple hours to all day .. quoting Dr. Smith.. " Oh the pain"...............

Pete.. Gawd the things you tell Seig.. I'm still chortling everytime  I think of .......errr waffles.. oh my gawd........... hahahaaaaaaaaaaaa


> * "Mr. Fancy Shoes Ching Ching"  in hiding??? heh-heh *



*Snorts.. nah.. he's gone to the store for coffee creamer for me.. awwwww


----------



## KenpoPassion (Aug 12, 2006)

Seig said:
			
		

> JB,
> In addition to the reasons I have mentioned about no video footage;  I was also requested not to allow it.
> 
> As far as my back round and lineage.  It's very diverse and wide spread.
> ...


Which Rich Alford?  Where is he located?  My old Instructor was Rich Alford in Clearwater, FL and we had a student there named Tommy.  I just received an email from another martial arts forum member informing me that Rich Alford just died on August 8th, funeral services not set yet.  I responded to find out which Rich Alford, as I did a search and found a few of them that were Kenpo Instructors.

Jimmy Thomas


----------



## bobquinn (Aug 12, 2006)

This would be great if the video happens.


----------

